

Rails 4.0 around the corner - evanlong
https://github.com/rails/rails/commit/806d023b4563f907f1b93278f19fe00e77c434c6

======
wynst
formatted:

[https://github.com/rails/rails/blob/master/guides/source/4_0...](https://github.com/rails/rails/blob/master/guides/source/4_0_release_notes.textile)

------
laundrysheet1
Can someone please clarify what justifies the 3.2 -> 4.0? I don't see a big
change, isn't this more like a 3.2 -> 3.3?

~~~
bcardarella
Rails 4.0 drops support for Ruby 1.8.x which necessitates the major version
bump.

------
tferris
Do you think Rails is still fun and are you enjoying coding in Rails?

~~~
keymone
yes, yes.

------
agotterer
Have they announced a release date target?

------
peteforde
Rails 4.0 might be out by the end of the year, but that's outside of my
definition of "around the corner".

------
dscrd
Upgrading our rails-2.3/ruby-1.8 website any day now.

------
chrismealy
Any word on performance?

~~~
amalag
Aaron Patterson (tenderlove) gave a presentation where he said he wanted to
refactor rack to make it more simple. He said Rails 3 had a lot more depth in
the stack and it was making it slower. (when i start up an old rails 2 app i
can't believe how fast it is). I don't think that is in Rails 4 though. I
guess that is a separate project.

Also deprecating vendor/plugins means Heroku will have to change the way they
deploy. You can notice that by the deprecation messages when you start a
heroku console.

